# Golf beginners Guide



## TonyEdward

Hi, For every beginners golfer , 

One years ago I am a beginners like you. I was very embarrassed when take a golf course. because I do not know all thing about golf. all my friends laugh at me. therefore I looked for at internet and I find the great site that will help me. I read and finally I know the basic of golf. At the site I Have learn : 

1. Learn the best and fastest Way to get started in Golf, including all necessary Theory 
2. Learn all the important Rules of Golf 
3. Learn knowledgeable on the golf course 
4. Learn how to avoid the most common Mistakes almost every Golf Beginner makes
5. Learn how to choose a good instructor
6. Learn how to buy golf equipment for a lot less money
7. Learn how to choose Golf Clubs and Golf Balls are the most suitable for me.
8. and much more that I can write here. For more information,


----------



## curis jerik

That's really help guide for the golf. Thanks for helping out there. It will helps a lot for the beginners in the golf like me.


----------



## tootsieprowlers

This post really helped me a lot on things to learn about golf. I have a friend who has reservation on one of the Golf Resort in Tucson. And I got curious about it so I was reading a lot of post about Golf.


----------



## jamesleo629

*Golf Beginners Guide*

The Golf Beginners Guide is always useful for novice golfers to learn perfect shot and hit tips.


----------



## edricwage

Oh I really need this one since I'm just a newbie to this sports! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## golferlocal225

Its really an informative Golf Beginners guide for all newbies.


----------



## Edgar Smith

That is certainly very useful guide.


----------



## HeinekenMKV

is there a link i should be clicking?

Sorry new to this


----------



## 373

Welcome to the forum...

I think the posts above yours are referring to the points made in the original post.


----------



## Daily Sports US

Thanks for this guide, it's very helpful, I'm gonna suggest it to all my friends beginners.


----------



## allingolfpro

*Awesome guide*

I really appreciate you taking the time to give the guide. I will definitely use these tips from now on.


----------



## lp734

Thanks for the help


----------



## lp734

Thanks for the guide! This was super helpful.


----------



## andyshen

tks for this guide. I've learn something. haha thanks


----------



## grumpygopher

Thanks for sharing your thoughts. I will follow these.


----------

